# Old School Trick



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Had two separate drain cleaning jobs today - an A/C drip pan drain line clog and a kitchen sink drain line clog. Naturally, my gas powered jetter gave me trouble. It wouldn't start. 
No problem. 
In both cases, I used my 1/4" Rigid sink machine, hooked a torn rag to the tip of the bulb auger along with some electrical tape to secure the rag, and ran the cable down the pipes. 
Pulled back gobbs of slimy muck built up in the pipes over the years in both cases while wiping the walls of the pipes with the rags. Flushed both pipes with a water bladder, and viola, they drain perfect. :thumbup:
Now to get my jetter serviced.


----------

